# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [invision] presentation d'un nouveau "invision"

## invision

Bonjour

Je m'appelle yoann, j'ai 25ans et je rside en France, exactement aux pieds des Pyrnes,  ::): 

Je suis venus ici c'est pour pouvoir apprendre le cot obscure des codes qui permettent de mettre en formes les pages d'un site ou d'un forum. entre autre le "x"html, css, et le JavaScript. je possde actuellement deux forums (hbergeur gratuit et de qualit) et je compte bien les personnaliss a ma convenance, et savoir ce que veut dire les codes dans les templates.

Cordialement invision.

----------

